# Rotary tumbler



## Maplehead (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi All
Anybody have/use a home style rotary tumbler? (The ones under $200.)
I would use one for small brass parts and .060 guage steel plate.
If yes, what do you think of them?
What material would I use for the brass, snd for the steel?


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a Thumler's Tumbler No. B.  Works well cleaning brass and rusty small steel parts.  I'm using walnut shells as the medium, over night tumble cleans stuff right up.  The wing nuts are a little tough on your fingers, need to make some replacements one of these days.

Bruce


----------



## Maplehead (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Bruce
Will the medium you use deburr the steel?
Will it round the steel edges?


----------



## Charles Spencer (Oct 9, 2017)

I use mill swarf and non-detergent motor oil in my tumbler to clean up steel parts.  I haven't done it myself but I had a friend who used walnut shells to clean brass for reloading.  Neither one seems to wear the edges down.  I imagine regular rock tumbling medium would.


----------



## MozamPete (Oct 9, 2017)

For cleaning up small and rusty parts I have in the past just put them in a sealed container with some grit blasting media, chuck it in the lathe, engaged the backgear to show it down as much as possible, and let it run for a couple of hours.  Worked surprisingly well - to the extent that I have thought of acquiring or building a tumbler just for that purpose.   
May be an option for you to experiment with some media types and see if you get the results you are looking for before pulling the trigger on buying a tumbler.


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 9, 2017)

For cartridge brass polishing I use walnut shells with an ounce or two of red rouge. It does not deburr, just polishes.


----------



## Kenny G (Oct 9, 2017)

For a rotary tumbler you can easily make one from pvc pipe, a couple shafts, some pillow blocks a used motor and pulleys to govern the speed(rpm) there a couple lapidary forums that show the builds.

http://lapidaryforum.net/group/index.php
http://andy321.proboards.com/
 or these which are gentler and actually work faster

https://www.harborfreight.com/catal...ured+Weight,f,Sale+Rank,f&q=vibratory+tumbler


----------



## BGHansen (Oct 9, 2017)

BGHansen said:


> I have a Thumler's Tumbler No. B.  Works well cleaning brass and rusty small steel parts.  I'm using walnut shells as the medium, over night tumble cleans stuff right up.  The wing nuts are a little tough on your fingers, need to make some replacements one of these days.
> 
> Bruce


I have some ceramic media also which is more abrasive than the walnut shells.  It does a pretty good job on sheet metal with a burr.  If I have large burrs, the part goes over a Dayton 2 x 42" sander.

Bruce


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 9, 2017)

Some people are using this for a tumbler. With a 20% coupon it is pretty cheap.
https://www.harborfreight.com/1-14-cubic-ft-cement-mixer-61931.html


----------



## savarin (Oct 9, 2017)

I used to use this stuff for silver so it should be fine for brass and I cant see a problem with steel.
The finish is awesome.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stainless-S...-5-Shapes-Tumbler-Finishing-1Lb-/190696300604


----------



## Maplehead (Oct 10, 2017)

Hi All
Thanks for the replies.
Now that I have given this more thought and seen some examples of what's out there, I realize two things: one, I primarily want this for deburring and dulling machined edges, and two, I am finding that the home models appear as though they would get torn up inside on a deburring steel tumble.
Do any of the home models have a wooden inside for dry tumbling?


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm not aware of wooden liners, but my Thumler's Model B uses a thick rubber liner. It helps with noise and is gentler on both the drum insides and the workpieces being tumbled. It works pretty well and are used for very long periods of time with no ill effects.


----------



## Reeltor (Oct 10, 2017)

Harbor Freight sells the walnut hull media as well as ceramic bits that I think would be good for deburring steel.


----------



## magnum mike (Oct 12, 2017)

a cheap place to get walnut media is a pet store. It's used for lizard bedding!


----------



## magicniner (Oct 21, 2017)

I use Thumbler's Tumbler for cleaning brass cases with stainless pins, washing powder and citric acid, the cost is tiny and the results are fantastic. For de-burring and cleaning steel parts I use triangular ceramic media in the same tumbler.


----------



## brino (Oct 21, 2017)

magicniner said:


> the cost is tiny and the results are fantastic.



Got any pictures you could share?
thanks,
-brino

EDIT: Wait....I just checked your stats, and you just joined the group today.
That warrants a "Welcome to the Hobby-Machinist!"
It's great to see you jump in and share your experiences.


----------



## kvt (Oct 21, 2017)

I have one of the HF plastic bin ones,  I use both the Ceramic and the walnut shells depending on what I want to do.  I has cleaned up bolts and other parts for rebuild of a old band saw, and other items.   But have not used to debur new stuff yet, but that is a good idea to try.   It is out in the garage shop so the noise is ok.


----------



## magicniner (Oct 21, 2017)

Cheers Dude! 
I don't have photos but 1/2 teaspoon of (clothes) washing powder with 1/4 flat teaspoon of citric acid and a 5 hour run in the rotary tumbler gave me brass that looked new, results were the same with .357 mag, .303 british, .223 and a variety of others. 
A friend has just today had good results with .50 BMG using the same mix and a rotary tumbler, 
Regards, 
Nick


----------



## savarin (Oct 21, 2017)

You can make a very cheap but effective tumbler from a disk on a rotating shaft.
Hang a car tyre on the disk, fill the hanging tyre with media and parts and turn on.
Because its not sealed the water will evaporate so will need topping up.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 21, 2017)

savarin said:


> You can make a very cheap but effective tumbler from a disk on a rotating shaft.
> Hang a car tyre on the disk, fill the hanging tyre with media and parts and turn on.
> Because its not sealed the water will evaporate so will need topping up.



Took me a bit to think about it, but yea, not a bad idea.


----------



## HRgx (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm not sure if this may help the OP. However, I'm not one to waste my time and effort into making something that I can purchase for a decent price.  I shoot many rounds of ammo. I've purchased a Frankord Arsenal tumbler with stainless steel pins. I use it only to clean brass casings. For my application, there is nothing that even comes close.


----------

